# Strange Firefox message box "550 Failed to change directory"



## Snurg (Feb 1, 2018)

I got this message box from FF a few hours ago I never saw before, and wondered because I am not aware of any ftp connection opened by me:



 

After I rebooted (because all memory was used up by zfs cache, possibly because I just copied the disk of by broken laptop onto the PC) and restarted FF, the box appeared again.
netstat showed me a ftp connection open:
tcp4      14      0 192.168.xx.xx.41749   annarchy.freedes.ftp   CLOSE_WAIT

Any idea what is going on?

Could this be from a javascript running in a tab?
As there is a still embargoed bug in FF, listed on vuxml:

```
CVE-2018-5105: WebExtensions can save and execute files on local file system without user prompts
```
I wonder whether this could be related?


----------



## Maxnix (Feb 1, 2018)

Did you try restarting Firefox in safe-mode (so all extensions are disabled)? Just to check if an extension is responsible for this.


----------

